# 1/8 Double Shift Today w/ SPF and Capt. Todd



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

The bite was so disappointing yesterday I figured they had to be eating this morning. Look at the tides looks like it turns around 4am. 3am I was up heading off to meet spf at the ramp. Right on time we were on the water and casting by 4:15am. 



Throwing DOA and Exdudes (gotta get rid of some of my plastics before I buy more). The bite was slow. We boated 4 reds and 3 snooks and few trout. Shawn had a tough time today. He only got 3 trout before we had to call it day about 7:45am as he had to be at work at 9am. 














8am Dropped SPF off at the ramp and picked up Capt.Todd (Slingnbait). Todd's boat was in the shop and he was looking to get out on the water today. We started off catching about ---fill in the blank-- trout while waiting for the tide to fall enough so we could fish my low tide areas. 



9:30am we drifted 6"-8" flats casting into 12"-20" water. We were using DOA and EXUDE tails (still, gotta get rid of some of my plastics before I buy more). Soon we had a double hook up to pair of mid slot reds. The bite was good until about 11am. We landed about 12-15 red fish and had some nice ones in the mix. We called it around 11:30 and headed off to have lunch as the front came in and the winds picked up. Todd was impressed with how my small boat kept us dry in the chop.



























Todd and I haven't fished together since last Winter so it was a fun time with lots of gossipping and BS'ing. We'll do it again soon.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

nice fish as usual


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> The bite was slow. We boated 4 reds and 3 snooks and few trout.


 [smiley=frustrated.gif]

Nice report. When I read an ABS report I begin to think I need to start heading to the west coast but then I read one of RonW's reports and I realize its me..........


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Practice practice practice ! nice job Sam and freinds


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > The bite was slow. We boated 4 reds and 3 snooks and few trout.
> 
> 
> [smiley=frustrated.gif]
> ...










Tom I have the same problem :'(


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam,

Eventhough it is slow, that is still a nice day of fishing. I had several people around me say the bite was slow. I managed to catch fish. Saturday I caught a dozen dink trout over at 4th Street in 2 hours. Sunday, I met Julie (she said she fished with you) at Picnic Island and I caught 4 16-18 reds in about 20 minutes in a hole I know. 

Joe


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd love to get in on a slow bite like that. My slow bite is usually a no bite. Sam's got skills. Good catch.


----------



## skippy (Dec 30, 2006)

> I'd love to get in on a slow bite like that. My slow bite is usually a no bite. Sam's got skills. Good catch.


You guys are amazing. I think I change my name to grasshoppa.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

man. that is one COOL(!) pic!


----------

